# No more slipping tranny



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

Two days ago I had an '01 SE with a slipping transmission. Thanks a million to Puppetmaster, 2K1Maxima, and spirosentra for the input - you guys are great. Puppetmaster, the fluid smelt burnt, and it was getting worse by the day. I didn't want to take a chance on doing all the work from the service bulletin you gave me, so I took the easy way out:

I went to a Nissan dealer and traded it in. They didn't even realize the problem and gave me $11,500 on the trade. I bought an '03. This '03 with 255 hp is incredibly more powerful than the '01 - even the power windows roll up faster!

Anyways, I want to install an aftermarket intake. Does anyone have recommendations on a good intake system? Any installation tips and/or pics would be nice.

Thanks again Puppetmaster. Talk to you later.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

JimmyV said:


> Two days ago I had an '01 SE with a slipping transmission. Thanks a million to Puppetmaster, 2K1Maxima, and spirosentra for the input - you guys are great. Puppetmaster, the fluid smelt burnt, and it was getting worse by the day. I didn't want to take a chance on doing all the work from the service bulletin you gave me, so I took the easy way out:
> 
> I went to a Nissan dealer and traded it in. They didn't even realize the problem and gave me $11,500 on the trade. I bought an '03. This '03 with 255 hp is incredibly more powerful than the '01 - even the power windows roll up faster!
> 
> ...


The dealer has the right to repeal any offer on a trade within 2 business days...so you are not out of the woods yet


----------



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

am3rican said:


> The dealer has the right to repeal any offer on a trade within 2 business days...so you are not out of the woods yet


I traded it on Saturday so I guess I'm good.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Depends what state he's in... some have no cooling off period.


----------



## Daelemans (Jul 9, 2004)

Buyer beware at that dealership.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

JimmyV said:


> I went to a Nissan dealer and traded it in. They didn't even realize the problem and gave me $11,500 on the trade. I bought an '03. This '03 with 255 hp is incredibly more powerful than the '01 - even the power windows roll up faster!
> 
> Anyways, I want to install an aftermarket intake. Does anyone have recommendations on a good intake system? Any installation tips and/or pics would be nice.
> 
> Thanks again Puppetmaster. Talk to you later.


You're welcome... glad everything worked out.... 

Congrats on the 2003 Max... its a nice ride and hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying my 2002... 

As far as intakes go, look for Place Racing, Frankencar, and Berk if you wanna go aftermarket... those are highly popular with most 5th and 5.5th Gen owners... here's a pic of my Berk: 










I've had the Berk for about 10k now with no issues and I like the way it sounds... there aren't much performance gains from an intake alone, but if you're gonna go the exhaust route (headers or y-pipe + cat-back), its a nice first mod. 

www.cattman.com still sells a version of the Place Racing, and you can get the Berk and Frankencar from their respective websites. 

Alternatively, you could try modifying your stock airbox... its provided dyno-proven gains (9 whp), free, and easily reversible. Here's a good write-up:

http://home.insightbb.com/~dwh/GAB.htm


----------



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

Puppetmaster said:


> You're welcome... glad everything worked out....
> 
> Congrats on the 2003 Max... its a nice ride and hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying my 2002...
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I think I'll go without the aftermarket intake. I have read that some people get MAF failures because of it. It looks nice on your ride though.
Hey do you have the Bose? I do, and the subwoofer is putting out a weird sound like vibration at certain bass tones. Just wondered if you had the same.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

MAF failures are much less common than you'd think-- just that when someone gets one, they tend to b*tch to no end about it.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> MAF failures are much less common than you'd think-- just that when someone gets one, they tend to b*tch to no end about it.


Haha... I agree... plus I've had both a K&N drop-in and a Berk intake throughout the life of the car and have never blown a MAF. Additionally, there are weak MAFs out there, regardless of whether you have stock or aftermarket intakes, they will blow, so its not so much an intake issue but just an issue of whether _your _MAF sucks. 

If it does blow, you can always replace it with a 2001 MAF for $90, all you'd have to do is transfer the IAT thermistor from the 2002 MAF and clip it onto the 2001 and you'll be all set.


----------

